# همزة الوصل في فعل الأمر



## Mejeed

هل هنالك قاعدة في معرفة الحركة المناسبة لهمزة الوصل الخاصة بفعل الأمر اذا ابتدأ بها الكلام ؟
فمثلا :
(إقرأ) بهمزة مكسورة ، و (أكتب) بهمزة مضمومة ، ولكن (اشدد) غير واضحة ان كانت بكسر أم بضم .
ثم .. هل يوجد فعل أمر تكون همزة الوصل له مفتوحة عند ابتداء الكلام ؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا أدري إن كانت قاعدة، ولكنني لاحظت أن الحركة مرتبطة بحركة عين الفعل في المضارع: إذا كانت عين الفعل مضمومة، كانت الهمزة مضمومة، وإذا كانت مفتوحة أو مكسورة، كانت الهمزة مكسورة
لا أعلم إن كان هناك فعل أمر فيه همزة الوصل مفتوحة وتبدو غريبة في أذني
على فكرة، في اُشدد، الهمزة مضمومة


----------



## Mejeed

يبدو أنها قاعد فعلا ، وجدتها صحيحة في كل الأفعال التي جربتها .
أحسنت .


----------



## Matat

إذا كان الفعل يبدأ بهمزة الوصل، فحركة همزة الوصل عند بدء الكلام بهذا الفعل تأتي تبعا لحركة الحرف الثالث الأصلية، فإن كان الحرف الثالث مضموما أصلا، تضمم الهمزة، وإن كان الحرف الثالث مفتوحا أصلا أو مكسورا، تكسر الهمزة. فيقال عند بدء الكلام: (اُشْدُدْ) و(اُكْتُبْ) و(اِقْرَأْ) و(اِبْنِ) إلخ. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن بعض الأفعال تتغير حركة حرفها الثالث بعد التركيب نحو: (ابنُواْ). فأصله (ابنِيُواْ) بنون مكسورة فهمزته مكسورة، لكن ياءه حذفت بعد اتصالها بواو الجماعة ثم تحركت حركة النون إلى الضم، لكن همزته تظل مكسورة تبعا للأصل فتلفظ (اِبْنُواْ).


----------



## Mejeed

نعم ... واضح 
شكرا لك .


----------

